# AEP Recreation lands trip



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

Since the steelhead aren't running too strong yet, I decided to make the trek down to AEP. This is my 4th trip down there this year and every time has been a blast. This time, I hiked my float tube into some of the more remote ponds. I had pretty consistent action all day even after the wind picked up and the clouds rolled in. Caught a bunch of really nice gills and some decent bass. Here are a few that I got pics of.


----------



## FLong (May 29, 2010)

Gorgeous rod. Epic blank? Home made or a custom purchase?


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

FLong said:


> Gorgeous rod. Epic blank? Home made or a custom purchase?


Thanks! Yeah it's an Epic 686, homemade. I love that blank.


----------



## FLong (May 29, 2010)

Urizen said:


> Thanks! Yeah it's an Epic 686, homemade. I love that blank.


Excellent work! And on a first-class blank.


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks! Here's a couple shots of just the rod if you're interested.


----------



## FLong (May 29, 2010)

Very nice. I've never seen an acrylic butt like that. Looks great with the inlay work.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like a great day!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

that looks like a ton of fun. congrats and yes rod envy here.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice report and even nicer Epic!

AEP ponds are great but never had the chance to fish any this year.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Wow. Super gills. Nice!


----------

